# LongIsland Reptile expo this Sunday



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

Anyone attending, it's going to be at a new location. 
Suffolk Community College


----------



## scooter7728 (Sep 1, 2014)

was gonna check it out but I usually just wait til White Plains.


----------



## Mistademas (Aug 7, 2012)

Vivariums In The Mist will be there with 2 tables of supplies, established vivs ready for frogs and plenty of plants!

Custom Vivarium and Terrarium Displays and Supplies

Lynn from Fern's Frogs will also be right next to us with a nice selection of frogs.


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

I think Tim Heath is going to be there with a large variety of frogs


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm going to check it out


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

I wasn't sure if I was going to go, however I figure I could use a culture of ISO but I'm interested in checking out the new location. I just hope it doesn't turn into my usual trip to Walmart, you go in for one thing and leave with a shopping cart and empty pockets.


----------



## Mistademas (Aug 7, 2012)

We will have a few established planted vivariums ready for frogs as well as supplies on hand and a ton of Broms and plants.
Here is a pic of one of our Floral Park, NY showroom vivs....


https://www.facebook.com/VivariumsI...0382021427108/633918273406813/?type=1&theater


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

Ill be there below is wht i have available:
I will also be bringing some Isopod and springtail cultures as well 

Isopods
Orange 
Grey
White

Springtails 
Pink 
Temperate Whites 


Ranitomeya

Imitators

Tarapoto - $40 ea 3 available 
Baja Halluaga - $35 ea 1-2 juvys (calling male $40) 
Varadero - $40 ea 3 available 
Standard - $40 1 juvy available 
Intermedius - $40 1 juvy available 

Vents 

Borja ridge $35 1 available 
Iquitos $40 ea 6-7 available (ive been holding some adults back that i may let go $55 each) 
Amazonica (FG Blue Legs) - $35



O. Pumilio 

Cayo de Agua - Probable pair $220 (calling male, big probable female both are 1 year old) (SNDF unrelated parents) 
Bastimentos - Probable pair aprox. 10 months $230 (Strictly)
Bocas del Drago Colon - 9-12 months $125 es 5 available 1 is a calling male (Villegas)
Cristobal - 2 probable females available (these came from Mark P.) $85 each 

I a looking for a pairs of the below:
white banded fants 
Caynarachi valley fants 
retics


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

I just return from the show, the place is a lot bigger and has the room to grow. Nice crowd starting to show up. Some decent amount of supplies for vivariums. Only saw three vendors selling dart but I could have missed the others. I loved all the display tanks that were for sale, great looking tanks. Hope you vendors do well.


----------

